# HELP - Should I introduce a wild caught freshwater goby to my community tank?



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

A reputable LFS who I am friendly with just gave me a striped freshwater goby that I have seen in one of his community tanks for 5 or 6 weeks (and I bought my bloodfin tetras from the same tank 4 weeks ago and they are fine). He has had this wild caught fish for 9 or 10 weeks now and it looks to be in perfect health (he quaranteened him or 3 to 4 weeks before introducing him into that tank). I expressed interest in the fish and he gave him to me. Should there be any concern with this fish in my community tank? (click on my aquarium to see the inhabitants).

I will post a picture later in hopes that somebody can give me a more accurate ID of the type of goby this fish is (he was caught in Florida)


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

A picture would help.
Is the goby big enough to eat your other fish? I would still QT, to be safe.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> A picture would help.
> Is the goby big enough to eat your other fish? I would still QT, to be safe.


I put him in without the QT. I know it is risky but I just redid my QT tank and I have bought fish from the same tank this guy was in. I know the LFS QTd him for some time.

The goby is one of the smaller tank members... his colors are very similar to my two oto cats an he is maybe 1 inch bigger (minus the little red tint on the ottos). Both my ottos try to school with him. LOL.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like the goby is fitting in well.


----------

